# Provo Pics



## PenWorks (Jun 22, 2006)

Finally getting caught up from being gone from work. Here are a few pics from my stay in Provo at the symposium. Had a great time, super people and wonderfull weather and great turners. What could be better.....








First stop , the Burl Source, My chauffer Dan Symonds & Johnathan





Some of Skip's work, the owner of the Burl Source





Dan was mixing business with pleasure, he had to make a stop at a machine shop doing work for his company. I thought about buying this 5 axis lathe till I heard the price tag, 1 million plus tooling. What a tour we had of their shop.






Sharon Doughtie demo's her buringing technique and patterns









Sharon's work





So at lunch, I ran down to Treeline which happens to be next to CSU and bought a wood burning set. Wonderfull store for carving, burning & ecthing supplies






Craft Supplies demo and warehouses, what a wonderfull back drop to some beautifull county






Mark & Brian Gisi do a demo at CSU, during Super Wed. Don Ward was the professional camera man






Legacy Ornimental mills is only 4 blocks away from CSU, so I ran over there and took a factory tour, impressive, they have all the toolong and machinery to make all their own parts.






I do believe this modell 900 has my name on it






Julie Heryet, demos chasing threads on her boxes













Some of the artists displays in the gallery






More displays, there was a ton of stuff on display, all amazing






Someone had to represent Penturners besides the Yahoo/PMG group that had a display, so I put in a sample of my pens.in the Gallery. Notice Johnathan's great case he was selling.






This is the Friday evening parking lot sale at the symposium. If you had a truck, you could have made off with some great wood deals






Before the parking lot sale, we were treated to a great BBQ ontop of this hillside park, overlooking the city and Lake Utah.






Demonstarors at the symposium and others donated there demo pieces at a silent auction that raised over 5,000 and was match by BYU for the Industrial arts program.






Allan Batty and yours truly.

Hope you like the pics.


----------



## Dario (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Anthony!


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 22, 2006)

Anthony, thanks for the pics, outstanding,  looks like you guys had a really great time.  Last time I was there, thar were snow in those hills[]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 22, 2006)

Anthony, great photo tour of the event!  I really want to make it out there and meet some of you guys.  Maybe in a year or two....


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures Anthony.


----------



## JimGo (Jun 22, 2006)

Can't wait to see the burnt TRECS (sp?) pen! []  That could give you some really neat character (not that the twists aren't enough).


----------



## wayneis (Jun 22, 2006)

That brings back some very nice memories of my trip last year, hopefully next year I'll swing it again.  Looks like you had a good time Tony.

Wayne


----------



## Fangar (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks Anthony.  Those burls in the first photo make me drool.  I have a nice order in with LeeTreeWorks as we speak.  Getting some stock for some stuff I have in mind.

The pictures were great as usual!

Fangar


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 22, 2006)

WWWWWWHHHHHHHYYYYYY isn't the picture with Brian, Mark, and me in COLOR? Don't we rate a color photo?[]

Thanks for the pics Anthony. I took my camera and never removed it from the bag. I can't believe you didn't purchase that 5-axis milling machine. You can always use an extra axis or two.[]

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## chitswood (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow!!!

Looks like you had fun[] I've looked those pics over 3 times now..


----------



## Daniel (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks Anthony, great tour for those of us that didn't get there.


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 22, 2006)

Virgil, don't know wwwhhhhyyyyy the b/w, I must have pressed something wrong, several turned out that way. I barrowed my daughters camera, so wasn't real familar with it.
Never had time to take a pic at the Pen Rendezvous.

Wayne, had a great time, but I think the presenters last year were better. Hope you can swing it next year. I just might drive next year and bring back some of that wood. []

Glad you like the pics, I'll say it again, it was beautifull country, great weather and good people.


----------



## Chuck Key (Jun 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Would love to get my name on a 900!

Group Buy, Group Buy, Group Buy, Group Buy, Group Buy.

Chuckie


----------



## Scott (Jun 22, 2006)

Anthony!

Those pictures make me homesick!  I really miss attending the Rendezvous and the Symposium.  []   But seeing your pictures sure brightened my day!  [8D]   Thanks!

Scott.


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Chuckie, if it makes you feel better, I will write your name on it after I put it together []
The guy had me when he said he would knock off 20% for Legacy owners, then after I beat him up for more free stuff, it was a done deal []


----------



## JimGo (Jun 22, 2006)

So, what are you doing with your old mill Anthony?


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 22, 2006)

I plan on keepping it and leave it set up for smaller projects.
It is a good machine, just limited in the type of patterns it will cut.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jun 22, 2006)

Anthony - Great pics! Isnt Skips place nice? What a great guy. He does some incredible carving work. Did you see his new Jarrah Burl carvings? They kinda look like a number 6 or a nike symbol.


----------



## dfurlano (Jun 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Virgil, don't know wwwhhhhyyyyy the b/w, I must have pressed something wrong, several turned out that way. I barrowed my daughters camera, so wasn't real familar with it.
> Never had time to take a pic at the Pen Rendezvous.
> 
> ...



Funny thing is there are two brown shelfs on the left side of the photo....


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 22, 2006)

Scott,
I saw the jarrah burl carvings/sculptures. They are incredible.

Dan,
I did not notice the brown beams. Than's strange. Maybe Anthony's daughter's camera has selective color/b&w...but I look much better in color.[]

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 22, 2006)

Yea, those carvings were great, I have pics of those. Skip did a demo using his arbitech & grinding techniques at Treeline on Super Wed. Those tools really hog the wood out. Probablly my next purchase after I get out of hawk from this trip.

Virgil, they didn't have color when you were born......
Come to think of it, did they even have TV []


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 22, 2006)

Not to keep you guys in the dark, here are the carvings Skip made



<br />




<br />
Skip gringing out a bowl, using an arbitech




<br />
Some more special effects, wish I could do it again []


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jun 22, 2006)

Anthony - Nice shots of Skips carvings! I just noticed that some of my pens are in the pic of Skips bowls, in the lower right hand corner. Small world. By the way - my telecaster loves your Fender shirt. Nothin like puffing on a cigar, turning pens and playing guitar! My wife says I'm a 40 year old 16 year old. Can ya relate?


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thetalbott4_
> <br />  Can ya relate?


Yep, except the body don't move or heal as fast as it used to []

My bro took care of me for my birthday, new Fender ash tray, lighter, shirts and lunch box[]


----------



## Darley (Jun 28, 2006)

Good little show Anthony, hope you guys have a good time at the Provo show, for me I'm not ready to turn yet all tools and gears still pack, busy with work, and on top of that I have to re-arranged the in-law's garden shed for a workshop[], maybe for spring ( September)


Serge


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey Serge good to hear from you mate. I thought you would like those pics. Not good to hear no turning till spring, wait a minute, how can it be spring in September ! []


----------



## Darley (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes it's true we are back to front here in OZLand and Spring will be good for casting, I will have then the pain pot that Don going to send me, got to do 5 Sea Snake pens in order, now is too cold here, was on the chat last Tuesday and will try to be there too next week, 

Serge


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Anthony,

A super post, great pics... Provo looks like it'sa great gathering.  While at the AAW last week I got to meet and speak with Sharon, she was very down to earth, her Celtic knot designed bowls are a real pleasure to see in person as well!
[]


----------



## Johnathan (Jun 30, 2006)

I look forward to next year if I can get it into my schedule! What a fun time.


----------

